
Riemann for Anti-dummies: Introduction and Critique  - asciilifeform
http://www.geniebusters.org/Riemann_intro.html
======
maximilian
What a strange site. It is very close to blowing my mind, but I'm not really
sure where to begin. It seems like a wonderful journey of mathematics from a
different perspective than the traditional pure vs. applied, geometry vs.
analysis, etc.

------
jrp
This is probably the most interesting site I've found here in a while. At
first it seems very strange and crank-ish but there's definitely a lot of
stuff for me to come back to.

FWIW, I just finished a math bachelor's at UC Davis and I would say "reports
of mathematics education's death are greatly exaggerated." Certainly we did
cover some of the "neglected" material, and my teachers presented things with
an eye towards unification.

------
bitdiddle
I'm flagging this, there's lot's of conflated ideas here as well as some real
trash. My flags went up when I saw the comments about saints/devils in math
relating them to Schoenberg's introduction of atonal music.

Yes there were and are deep philosophical issues in mathematics, .eg. between
intuitionists and platonists, but this writer strikes me as somewhat of a
conspiracy theorist. Lyndon LaRouche? Give me a break

~~~
asciilifeform
> I'm flagging this, there's lot's of conflated ideas here as well as some
> real trash.

Almost everything submitted to this site is trash: get-rich-quick pablum,
braindead web 2.0 wank-tech. And what's left over has plenty of conflated
ideas.

> this writer strikes me as somewhat of a conspiracy theorist

Because conspiracies cannot exist? The laws of physics forbid them?

Admit it, the man's crime is: making you think.

~~~
bitdiddle
I don't think so, I generally dismiss holocaust deniers without much thought.
His only crime was wasting my time.

I'm curious, did you read the piece? In it's entirety?

